# Spain | Murcia.



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Murcia


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

one of the least known but has lots of charms.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing this interesting collection from Murcia, and these images make me want to ask quite a lot of questions...



VmR said:


>


On the first image, that reminds me of a religious center or a school in many ways (when it's actually a museum), in which the rich and varied architectural details make me inspired to spend some time in the building, checking out not just the history of the city, but also its connections to the rest of the Iberian peninsula and the Castillan culture. On pic 2, I wonder what the name of those twin towers are... to me, what stands out are the blue windows and the tall triangular roofs that are typically found in larger churches and cathedrals: those truly make the structures unique because I haven't seen such designs for a rooftop (at least on one side of the structure) before that the two "reflect" each other as a mirror image.

On the third picture (with the Latin text "Salus in Periculis"), I wonder what it is because to me, the stained glass design makes me think it is a church... but tell me more about it if I get it wrong because Mother Mary stands proud on its entrance that makes me believe it is either a church entrance or a chapel. On image 4, it looks like there's another tower being constructed... question: are the towers being built located far from the downtown area (or the main plaza), and if so, are those located in an office park? Or, if those are located close to the city center, how close are those buildings by bus or train (or Metro, if it exists)? And finally, on the last image, I truly like the monument that may not look as obvious at first, but I can see some text that may not seem obvious to me. However, with that as a focal point, I can truly see the modern side of Murcia, with great-looking office blocks, a sleek apartment tower, quite a few palm trees, and cranes working their way to build the city up even further. To me, selecting those images allow me to judge the city's character in many ways, and I still have quite a lot to ask and comment on.

Initially, I find your city to be exciting, eclectic, and intriguing all at the same time. I adore the various open spaces and public art designs that shape the urban feel of Murcia, and I really love the relative compactness of the city center. To me, I can truly see a lot of potential in making Murcia an even better city to rival those of Spain's larger cities... it will take time to bring it up to a level like Madrid or Barca, but it's great to have the city have a unique character and charm to it. 

Splendid work, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


----------



## Mare_nostrvm (Mar 2, 2010)

A really nice job on this thread about our city VmR!! Keep those great pics coming!!:cheers:



fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing this interesting collection from Murcia, and these images make me want to ask quite a lot of questions...
> 
> 
> 
> On the first image, that reminds me of a religious center or a school in many ways (when it's actually a museum), in which the rich and varied architectural details make me inspired to spend some time in the building, checking out not just the history of the city, but also its connections to the rest of the Iberian peninsula and the Castillan culture.


In fact it is,or rather,it was a religious center. It is known as "Claustro de la Merced"(Merced Cloister) and is part of the historical and architectural ensemble of the "Iglesia de la Merced"(Merced Church).

Currently is based on it the Murcia's University Faculty of Law,which at the same time is part of the "Campus de la Merced" (Merced Campus) located on the same site,all in the city center.

Here you will find more information about it.(In Spanish)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iglesia_conventual_de_La_Merced_(Murcia)



> On pic 2, I wonder what the name of those twin towers are... to me, what stands out are the blue windows and the tall triangular roofs that are typically found in larger churches and cathedrals: those truly make the structures unique because I haven't seen such designs for a rooftop (at least on one side of the structure) before that the two "reflect" each other as a mirror image.


The name of the towers is "Torres JMC" but it's usual to hear people name them as "Atalayas Towers" or "Atalayas Twin Towers".



> On the third picture (with the Latin text "Salus in Periculis"), I wonder what it is because to me, the stained glass design makes me think it is a church... but tell me more about it if I get it wrong because Mother Mary stands proud on its entrance that makes me believe it is either a church entrance or a chapel.


It's a niche dedicated to "La Virgen de los Peligros"( Our Lady of the Hazards) that dominates and names the homonymus bridge on the River Segura.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puente_de_los_Peligros



> On image 4, it looks like there's another tower being constructed... question: are the towers being built located far from the downtown area (or the main plaza), and if so, are those located in an office park? Or, if those are located close to the city center, how close are those buildings by bus or train (or Metro, if it exists)?


That's the "Torre Invercón" (Invercón Tower) whose construction has been paralyzed during the current economic crisis just like some others similar "ongoing projects" across the city in recent times .hno:

That tower is located in the new business district of the city in Espinardo, developed during the last decade.It's not too far from city center,20-25 min away at most going on foot ,and yes this area is served by bus and a tram line.

An image as example.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanframs/4421573477/




> And finally, on the last image, I truly like the monument that may not look as obvious at first, but I can see some text that may not seem obvious to me. However, with that as a focal point, I can truly see the modern side of Murcia, with great-looking office blocks, a sleek apartment tower, quite a few palm trees, and cranes working their way to build the city up even further. To me, selecting those images allow me to judge the city's character in many ways, and I still have quite a lot to ask and comment on.


This monument is in fact an old chimney from the former canneries that abounded in the city during the twentieth century. There are several conserved across the city. It is a kind of homage to the city's industrial past.




> Initially, I find your city to be exciting, eclectic, and intriguing all at the same time. I adore the various open spaces and public art designs that shape the urban feel of Murcia, and I really love the relative compactness of the city center. To me, I can truly see a lot of potential in making Murcia an even better city to rival those of Spain's larger cities... it will take time to bring it up to a level like Madrid or Barca, but it's great to have the city have a unique character and charm to it.
> 
> Splendid work, my friend! I'll keep coming back for more! :hug:


All that glitters is not gold!!

It's true that in the last 10-15 years coinciding with the smooth progress of the Spanish economy, the city made progress in many aspects. For instance,it was created a new business district,some neighborhoods were expanded and improved, it was built a new and large hospital, it was improved the commercial activity with the construction of several malls, it was built a new football stadium,it was introduced a new clean and efficient means of transport (tram) in the city,were built some ring roads and so on..

Having said that,I think this city still needs to improve in some aspects to compete on equal terms with other major Spanish cities.

The planning in this city (and generally in Southeastern Spain) throughout the twentieth century, and especially during Franco's dictatorship was an outrige to our architecture and heritage in this area.

There are many ugly and terrible "commieblocks" in some areas of the city,and the architecture and physiology of the city center has been quite modified during the last century,usually getting worst for example.

We don't have known in all this time how to preserve and enhance our heritage like others Spanish cities do.In fact we have done just the opposite.Too sad to see what happened to our Arab baths and ancient wall or currently to others important sites like Monteagudo or San Esteban ones for example which are totally abandoned and/or in ruins.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castillo_de_Monteagudo

All that for not to mention the gradual disappearance of one of our greatest cultural, historical and landscape elements...our formerly great "Orchard".We always been known as "Europe's Orchard" due to be one of the most important agricultural regions of Spain.


----------



## leftphalange (Apr 6, 2012)

A very charming city.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this is seemingly one of the larger Spanish cities and there are lots of interesting old architecture.


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help, Mare Nostrum and thank alls for your comments. 
More pics:


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

More pics.
(Others autors)

New Murcia/Corvera- airport (Facebook )





























Mare_nostrvm said:


> http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2012/01/14/museo-monteagudo-amann-canovas-maruri/





Gbull9 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice city


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Winter.


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Tropical city, January-26-2014, 11.40 pm...25ºC/ 77 ºF:cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

what makes this city charming is its old architecture and its lush gardens....
some of the modern structures are artistic as well.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Really? it's necesary to take a photos at a mailbox, road signs, warehouse, etc ...??? :wtf:


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

quite an interesting place and it must be a little warmer because of those palm trees.


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

DaveF12 said:


> quite an interesting place and it must be a little warmer because of those palm trees.


Murcia have temperature record in Spain : 47,2 °C Murcia / Alfonso X weather station July-4-1994.

Murcia summer is Hell:




























55ºC= 131ºF


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

the modern structures are kind of interesting..


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. I was not familiar with Murcia but as with so many Spanish cities it has many wonderful buildings. Don't like the usual could-be-anywhere modern crap, too bad these architects are so devoid of talent. Conversely the older buildings have a distinctive Spanish/Southern European look designed by people who knew how to beautify a city and create such a liveable environment.


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Typical nice Spanish city!


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Old football stadium La Condomina (1924-2006) .





































Condomina Bull Ring (1887)


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Bonus 2000 pics: Semana Santa (Holy Week)- Fiestas de Primavera (Spring Festivities) 2014. 
La Verdad Newspaper.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Were the last photos taken on a holiday? Looks a bit empty...


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Nightsky said:


> Were the last photos taken on a holiday? Looks a bit empty...


No, early. 

This "bares" (pubs) area has people during nigth, 9 pm 6 am...typical spanish.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Murcia


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

*Las Claras
*



Spain Info said:


> Religious art in royal palaces
> 
> The museum comprises the Santa Clara enclosed convent and the archaeological and architectural remains of old royal palaces, both Moorish and Christian. Highlights include the courtyard and the decoration of the arches. Inside there is a section of art and archaeology from the time of Al-Andalus, and another of religious art. The first features an array of ceramics and utensils from different periods of Islam in Andalusia. The second has many examples of religious art and illustrates the history of the religious community of the Santa Clara convent.


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Convent since S.XIV










Eternal spring city...


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Murcia :cheers:


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Παρακαλώ


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## KirkIRL (Jun 19, 2020)

How dense is Murcia? Do more people live in apartments or houses?


----------



## Kruskol (Oct 30, 2019)

Most of the people live in apartments, but if you look at the inhabitants / km2, the density is low because of the great ground of orchard around the city, which is part of the local limits.


----------

